# Kitchen pics at last!



## seaco (21 Feb 2005)

Thanks all again for the info on how to put these pics up. Ok I know the kitchen isn't up to the standards of some here but it was my first attempt and I really enjoyed making it and it saved me a fortune...  









































I even had a go at tiling

Let me know what you think?


----------



## seaco (21 Feb 2005)

OK what have I done wrong I just have url's and not pics?.....  

Lee


----------



## Aragorn (21 Feb 2005)

Here you go Seaco - there were some spaces in your IMG tags - should be all one word:

[Adam - Modded to remove a double set of images as requested. Cheers Aragorn!]


----------



## Aragorn (21 Feb 2005)

That's a great job. Very smart looking indeed. Nice one!


----------



## seaco (21 Feb 2005)

Thanks Aragorn sorted it now, please could you edit so people don't have to download the pics twice....Thanks again

Lee


----------



## Adam (21 Feb 2005)

Great job. Not that it needs doing at the moment - but if I ever buy a house in the future - I'll definately make the kitchen if it needs it. Everyone who I've seen here thats built one seems to have made a great job. And the number of people I konw who have been disappointed by "professional" fitters - I mean the "national" suppliers rather than the small local firms is very high.

Congratulations on such a nice job.

Adam


----------



## dedee (21 Feb 2005)

Lee, excellant & so is Aragorn's. I'd be happy for either of you to do my kitchen any time.

Adam,
In my experiance it is the fitters (& surveyors) that are the problem. With my brother I have fiited out 2 "off the shelf" B&Q kitchens both looked very good indeed. If you can take the time (the national fitters cannot) to square up, make good and customise where necessary the shed supplied kitchens can look very good at a very reasonable price.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (21 Feb 2005)

Very nice kitchen Lee, I really like the bright airy feeling you have form the cupboard doors and the shaker influence You would have to pay a hell of a lot to find a kitchen supplier who provides such work


----------



## Waka (21 Feb 2005)

Lee

Don't underestimate your skills, thats a smart looking kitchen, SHMBO must be very proud of it.


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Feb 2005)

Lee,

I think it looks very smart - you should be pleased as punch!


----------



## Alf (21 Feb 2005)

Okay, Lee, so who's showroom have you been taking sneaky pics in, eh? Come clean. :wink: Lovely job, and all-important wine racks. Excellent.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (21 Feb 2005)

Lee,

That is excellent - well done indeed.

I would be more than proud if my first effort was anywhere near as good as yours. (Although my first effort has yet to materialise  ).

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Feb 2005)

Very nice indeed, great job  

How did you make the doors and with what materials ?

Coggy


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Feb 2005)

Hi Lee

Congratulations on a job well done.

You should be very proud.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Keith Smith (21 Feb 2005)

Well done Lee that is a first class kitchen, you must have saved yourself a fortune and got a better job done into the bargain.

Keith


----------



## seaco (21 Feb 2005)

Thankyou all for your kind comments I feel chuffed as punch now! it's nice to hear from people who know what there talking about praise you...

Now what can I build next?..... :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Feb 2005)

> How did you make the doors and with what materials ?



Coggy


----------



## Melville (21 Feb 2005)

Hi Lee, i am with Waka on this one, dont underestimate your talent , thats one neat job well done indeed. :wink:


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2005)

Well done, Lee. I would love to have a kitchen like that.

Gill


----------



## Philly (21 Feb 2005)

Splendid Job Lee!
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## Waka (21 Feb 2005)

GillD":eedcpbv8 said:


> Well done, Lee. I would love to have a kitchen like that.
> 
> Gill



Is this a project coming from your new workshop?


----------



## seaco (21 Feb 2005)

coggy":f6hr2s09 said:


> > How did you make the doors and with what materials ?
> 
> 
> 
> Coggy



Sorry Coggy missed it first time...  

The doors are made in 12mm green moisture resistant MDF with the "V" grooves where put into the face with a router, then a 6mm thick MDF strip of about 75mm wide was added around the edge to form the recessed effect. As the overall thickness was 18mm I simply used this for the smaller solid drawers. I then spray painted the whole lot with a cream paint I bought from a local supplier.

It was also the first time I had used a kitchen worktop jig and it was a bit daunting as a wrong cut would have been costly, but I read the instructions twice and then once again and all went well, looks alot better than alloy strips!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Feb 2005)

Thanks very much, no probs i thought you must have missed it :wink: 

How did you fix the 6mm to the 12mm ?

Was this to also give the effect of rails and stiles on the doors?

Thanks again

Jase


----------



## seaco (21 Feb 2005)

coggy":zzvm2us1 said:


> Thanks very much, no probs i thought you must have missed it :wink:
> 
> How did you fix the 6mm to the 12mm ?
> 
> ...



I spoke to a local kitchen builder and he let slip that he uses of all things superglue? yeah I thought the same but he uses the type you can buy as a kit with a bottle of glue and a can of activator spray sorry I can't think of the name of it? I tried it and it's great bonds really well just make sure everythings clean first...

Yes by chamfering the edges of the 6mm MDF it gave the impression of rails and stiles on the doors...

Lee


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2005)

Waka":1i3fe56d said:


> GillD":1i3fe56d said:
> 
> 
> > Well done, Lee. I would love to have a kitchen like that.
> ...



Quite possibly. I may well be asking Lee for a few tips in due course  .

However, there's a little matter of a scullery wall that needs to come down first, then some ancillary works. This is a project that could rival even a certain music stand for longevitiy.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (21 Feb 2005)

> I spoke to a local kitchen builder and he let slip that he uses of all things superglue? yeah I thought the same but he uses the type you can buy as a kit with a bottle of glue and a can of activator spray sorry I can't think of the name of it?



Was it Mire fast ? i use that all the time and it's great stuff, not cheap but saves loads of time

Coggy


----------



## seaco (21 Feb 2005)

coggy":2izcdgrm said:


> > I spoke to a local kitchen builder and he let slip that he uses of all things superglue? yeah I thought the same but he uses the type you can buy as a kit with a bottle of glue and a can of activator spray sorry I can't think of the name of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep Coggy that's the stuff!


----------



## Alf (21 Feb 2005)

GillD":vmxtj7lp said:


> This is a project that could rival even a certain music stand for longevitiy.


<Gasp> :shock: 

Cheers, Alf


----------

